# Connecting a computer directly via ethernet to cable modem



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm trying to do this right now. I'm using Windows XP Professional

I connected my computer with an ethernet cable directly to the cable modem. It only has one ethernet port on it. So, I had to unplug the wireless router.

I disabled the wireless connection icon in my sys tray. Then, went into network connections and enabled (Under LAN or high speed internet) my Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet Adapter. 

It couldn't connect. It said Aquiring Network Address for about a minute or so. Then, said it has limited or no connectivity. 

I also have another adapter that I'm not sure of under Network Connections- called 1394 Connection. I was able to connect with it, but it had no apparent effect. I couldn't pull up webpages, and doing an IPconfig showed no connection information.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try power-cycling the modem . . turn off ( or unplug ) the modem and pc . . turn the modem on and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize, then turn the pc on


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

simpswr said:


> Try power-cycling the modem . . turn off ( or unplug ) the modem and pc . . turn the modem on and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize, then turn the pc on


Hmm, didn't think of doing this and reconnecting via ethernet. Though, I DID do this after I reconnected the cable modem to the router (power cycled both of them)

BTW, your "how to post a screenshot link" is a dead link. I wanted to see if it was the way with any windows computer (which I already knew- print screen- paste to paint.)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the comment on the link . . I'll fix that.

Is it working ok now?


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Your previous connection was to the wireless router so your external IP address is binded to your router MAC address. Until this IP gets release from the system, you will not be able to connect the cable modem directly to your computer. I suggest you power off your cable modem for about 30-45 minutes. Or call up your provider and have them release your IP address.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

techbytes said:


> Your previous connection was to the wireless router so your external IP address is binded to your router MAC address. Until this IP gets release from the system, you will not be able to connect the cable modem directly to your computer. I suggest you power off your cable modem for about 30-45 minutes. Or call up your provider and have them release your IP address.


Wouldn't my IP by Dynamic? It would be one of them in the DHCP range it assigns to each modem? Right now under my router settings web interface the default gateway is 66.189.36.1 (the IP assigned to the cable modem) but it could change if it is reassigned by my ISP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Normally, a power cycle will do the trick. However, *techbytes* could be correct, my Verizon FiOS requires me to actually release the lease or I have to wait for the lease period to reconnect my router. Of course, that's because the "modem" is really the ONT interface in the basement, and it's battery backed. Some cable modems have a battery that you have to remove to make them forget what they're connected to.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

PC person said:


> Wouldn't my IP by Dynamic? It would be one of them in the DHCP range it assigns to each modem? Right now under my router settings web interface the default gateway is 66.189.36.1 (the IP assigned to the cable modem) but it could change if it is reassigned by my ISP.


Yes, it is dynamic but right now it is binded to your router MAC address. Your ethernet card will not be able to get an IP until the other IP is released. Like i said before, try keeping your modem off for an hour or so. I have done this before. Some times, 45 minutes is enough. 

Keep in mind that when you want to go back to the router, you need to do the same thing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Some modems have battery backupo . . if yours does, you will have to disconnect the battery also for it to loose its memory


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Normally, a power cycle will do the trick. However, *techbytes* could be correct, my Verizon FiOS requires me to actually release the lease or I have to wait for the lease period to reconnect my router. Of course, that's because the "modem" is really the ONT interface in the basement, and it's battery backed. Some cable modems have a battery that you have to remove to make them forget what they're connected to.


Do you know with FIOS if you can have more than one ONT in your residence? I want to have my own (when it becomes available) as I don't want my computer to be sharing the bandwidth with my family via a router. They can get their own ONT and do that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You would have to buy another account and run another fiber. A better option would be to buy the higher bandwidth service and then use a router with bandwidth management to split the bandwidth.

I have the 20/5 mbit service, and even with a lot of activity on a number of machines, I don't see any significant access issues.


----------

